# average drywall prices in north carolina



## ERICK (Apr 9, 2009)

HELLO! MY NAME IS ERICK AND I AM A DRYWALL SUB-CONTRACTOR. :thumbup::help:I WAS WANTING TO KNOW THE AVERAGE PRICES FOR HANGING DRYWALL IN NORTH CAROLINA. I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW THE PRICES OF SHEETING(purple ones outside) REGULAR ONE(inside) AND THE ONES THAT GO IN BATHROOMS(rock ones).


----------



## Elite_Drywall (Feb 23, 2009)

for the (purple ones outside) you take the width and length of the house multiply it by you favorite number then you divide it by your age.
for the (regular ones) just charge what you want!!
for the (rock ones) charge by the pound!! and your golden:thumbup:


----------



## A+ Texture (Sep 23, 2008)

Only you can figure that out. Price varies greatly across country as well as cost of materials. Do some recon on your competition, thats the only way you will ever know. Even then theres always someone to undercut you. Also, people who ask this as their first question usually get ripped a new one, sort of likefingernails on a chalkboard here. Good luck.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

:blink::laughing::detective::chinese:


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi Erick! Im Cody. I would like the prices per sq ft for install of ceramic tile, and slate tile, and travertine. Also if you could calculate my business costs and what I need to profit then make a estimate for me, that would be great. Now I need that STAT. I will need an invoice in about a week, THANKS!


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Elite_Drywall said:


> for the (purple ones outside) you take the width and length of the house multiply it by you favorite number then you divide it by your age.
> for the (regular ones) just charge what you want!!
> for the (rock ones) charge by the pound!! and your golden:thumbup:


Holy smokes!! :laughing:


----------

